# Christmas moss turning brown at base?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Within the past few weeks, my Christmas moss has started to turn brown at the base. The extremities are still green, but it looks like the brown is spreading. ph is about 8. Temperature is 76-77 F. I have 1 1/2 teaspoons of aquarium salt in my tank, which is 5.5 gallons. It has made all of the other plants greener, but could it be having the opposite effect on the moss?

Any ideas?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Photo if the moss? Is this newly squired moss? If so it may be adjusting to your different tank parameters. Is the moss tied down? Did you tie irrigator? If so the tied parts can die from being constricted too tightly (like tieing a limb tightly cutting off blood flow, the limb will eventually die if the tie is not loosened). I can't answer a it aq salt, I personally avoid it in any planted tank (only use in hospital/quarantine when needed). I think many plants but not all don't do well with salt, though a few can actually grow in mildly brackish conditions.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll grab a photo when I get home. The moss is rooted to a piece of flat mesh that is sitting on the gravel. I've had it about 3 months. I'm going to do a water change today and not add back that pinch of salt, and I'll see if it helps.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Salt really isn't good for aquarium plants, and unless you're treating with warm water + salt for ich, I wouldn't add it.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ugh I forgot to grab a pic. I'll do that today.

I had added the wee bit of AQ salt because several of my other freshwater-keeping friends who use the same city water I do have been adding a teeny bit for years and it made their fish and plants healthier. Like I said, every other living thing in my tank is looking fine if not better, except for this moss.

I have a butt-ton of salvinia. Could it be taking nutrients away from the moss?


----------

